# Super Bowl Ad



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

It's got a baby goat, alpaca, piggy, dog, but sadly no sheep. Sorry Sheeple! heheh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t535BjVmXq8


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 1, 2013)

I saw a lamb


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I saw it!!!!!!! Oh well still a goat. And an alpaca


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 1, 2013)

I missed the goat though. Saw the lamb but no goat.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

It's got the helmet on and screams bbbaaaaaaaa

Watch it again


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 1, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> It's got the helmet on and screams bbbaaaaaaaa
> 
> Watch it again


Watched it twice. The one you are talking about is a lamb. Sheep say baa, goats say maaa!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Lambie is at the beginning, goat is in the helmet.

         Straw thought they wouldn't have a sheepie........     


I told you all... he has one thing on his mind.... meat goats!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 1, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Lambie is at the beginning, goat is in the helmet.
> 
> Straw thought they wouldn't have a sheepie........
> 
> ...


I still swear that one in the helmet looks more like a lamb. Though after pausing it a few times on it and staring at it  and listening a couple times to just that part maybe it could be a goat. Still feel it's a sheep because it looks like the one in the first shot. If it's a goat they should have used a more colorful one so it didn't get confused with a sheep!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm with marlow, I didn't see any goats!!!   That was surely a sheep in the helmet!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

oh come on... that looks like a baby knucklehead!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going to go see it again. It's a goat!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking back at it closely it may just be a sheep. I'm not 100% sure though. Someone needs to contact these people!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 1, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Looking back at it closely it may just be a sheep. I'm not 100% sure though. Someone needs to contact these people!


See it's messing with your head too!  I swear it's a sheep. It's too fuzzy to be a goat!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Who's side are you on btw?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

NOT EVERYTHING IS A COMPETITION STRAW!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 1, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Who's side are you on btw?


neither!  I love my goats, but sheep are cute too.  Southern is right it's not a competition really, just stating facts and opinions.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm on the goat side, but I didn't see ANY goats in that video!! Knuckle Head was WAAAYYY cuter then that!!  Just kidding! No offense sheepie people!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Lamb and lamb . Straw, you see goats everywhere


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 1, 2013)

I dont believe it - Straw *Double Facepalmed* me for talking about super bowl ads then starts his own Super bowl ad post   

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24092


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 1, 2013)

I saw two lambs but no goats


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Lambs, NO GOATS!!! You can't get goats to act that good!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL, love the ad and SHK, I think you might have a fever....that was NOT a goat


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not a superbowl football fan at all...but know lots of people are...just wishing you all a great time and hope it's an exciting game   Enjoy!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 3, 2013)

I watch the superbowl for the commercials!


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

I saw a sheep, but it could have been a goat.


----------

